# My 12 week old Shar-pei



## aalderman8 (Oct 15, 2012)

My 12 week old Shar-pei Mason with his duck


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aw, he's too cute!


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Very adorable! =]


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww too cute!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the wrinkles! I just want to squish them around.


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL what a cutie. Does he love the duck?


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

So adorable! There was a man who lived in my neighbourhood and he had two, one of them had long fur. It was very interesting because I didn't know there's a long coated variety.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh, SO cute! Please share more pictures!


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh.My.Goodness..... If that isn't the sweetest thing ever.

We adopted a shar pei mix about a year ago and just LOVE her. My boyfriend always raved about his shar pei growing up and how great a dog he was, so when we decided to add a family member it was only natural that we go with a shar pei. She is AMAZING. The sweetest thing ever and there is just something about her that steals my heart every time I see her (possibly the worrisome wrinkles).

Have a great time with your baby! So adorable!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

OMG!!! Want!!!!! Shar-Pei has always been on my will own one day list (sigh.......).


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

So squishy!!


----------



## aalderman8 (Oct 15, 2012)

He does love his duck. Funny thing is he doesn't play with it much but he always takes it with him. When we are getting ready for bed he will carry the duck I'm the bedroom lay it in is bed and then start chewing on his dragon (Shelby) but where ever he goes the duck is with him.


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

hes just the cutest!


----------

